# Big Lots halloween Pics (2007)



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

ok went there today and spent way to much as always......had some cool things...
Biglots Halloween_07 pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

OOOH! Thanks for the great pix, Wormyt!

The Big Lots here don't typically put out H-ween until after back-to-school dies down, but I may have to call over there just in case 

$12 for a blucky? I hate to see how much they are in 08... Good thing I bought extras last year


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wormyt, another year of awesome Big Lot pictures, Thanks!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

sweet I'll get to one soon! Bluckys keep rising ugh they were about $8 then $10 and now $12?
I'm def getting at least two bags of moss  I have that crappy reaper tombstone that's on the bag haha


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LMAO
I just went there today and took pics. You beat me to it..DAMN


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I was waiting to see what Bl had priced the bluckies this year since i dint wanna pay shipping to get them from RN, but after seeing they went up another 2 bucks i just order it and hope the shipping wont kill me.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Yes folks!

There has been a sighting in Florida!


Our BL has almost 2 sides of an isle set up. Here is some of what we had...

Bluckies for $12, those over-sized skeleton hands for $7 a pair, the bride and groom ghouls are back, the fake J-O-L's get smaller and dumber looking every year, some string jol lights, small foam tombstones, 
AND
Talking Thru' Boris! for $20! But the heads seem smaller and are definitely cheesier looking than the originals. However, they have 10 voice options!

WormyT, yours has a lot of stuff out that ours hasn't unpacked yet, so I'm seeing some cool stuff that I will have to keep an eye out for!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice pics, Wormy! Thank you! Looks like I'll be dropping by the BL on my way home today.

Does anyone else get the idea that whomever designs for the company that makes these products for BigLots just surfs the Halloween forums all year long for ideas? Seems like there are at least a few props there that first emerged on one of the too damn many forums that I browse...


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Oh yeah!

No doubt! ! !


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

those large skeleton hands - are they the ones folks cut in half to make greatstuff molds from ?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

THANKYOU WORMYT

12 dollars wow....bluckies keep on going up...soon it'll be cheaper for a bucky!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the pic,Wormy.I was just at our BL on sat.Not a thing out.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

NickG said:


> those large skeleton hands - are they the ones folks cut in half to make greatstuff molds from ?


Yep, Nick, that's them! Well worth the price if you plan on using them as a mold. I bought a pai9r last year and have knocked out a whole bunch of hands.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm so jealous!!!! I don't have a BL anywhere near me...but...I wonder if there's one in Minneapolis...hmmm...now I'm gonna have to do some research.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

why the [email protected]%! don't they have online shopping?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

would anyone know how much they sell the "Bag of Bones" for?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks so much Wormy! Seems like just yesterday you posted the ones from last year!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

hawkshillhaunter said:


> would anyone know how much they sell the "Bag of Bones" for?


$20 i believe


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Went to my Biglots here in Ohio yesterday. No new display, just some of last years inventory on sale for 50% off. Nothing really good.....


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Mine is just starting to put stuff out. Can't wait until we get the stuff in the pics.

Thank you Wormy for giving us something to look forward to.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

The gargoyles are so cool . They are heavy in weight and 18 bucks. I then had to go find another Biglots to be able to get another one. So now I have two, and also found a rat caught in its trap so got that too. They always carry pretty cool stuff.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Wormyt, 
I have been waiting for your Big Lot's pics before I made a trip down there. Thanks!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well after I was hearing that biglots already had there things out...then i knew what i had to do LOL. Charge up my camera and get going hehehehe. Walked in and had the manager face to face...asking could i take pics LOL and he said yeah and said he remembered me from last year. he said hey take as many as i wanted to help him make a sale. Well I be dog on if I sure filled my cart. 180.00s later and many pics taken...I walked out with a smile and the manager was smiling as well. LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Wormy! 

It's been two years since I hit BL - this may warrant a trip.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Wormy, where are you in Missouri?? I am north of St. Louis about 50 miles.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

thanks for the pics. it helps to know whether it is worth the 30 minute drive for me to go there by pictures that everyone posts. they have some pretty neat stuff


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Beth Im in Waynesville....in between Rolla and Lebanon
Or in between Springfield and St Louis on 44
by Ft Lenord wood


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

You were at the Rolla BL's right?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

yes...so are you in Rolla or near by there.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Sure wish that you guys lived a little closer. I would LOVE to have some creative assistance between now and Halloween!! It's like pulling teeth to get any of my friends interested in doing stuff until September and by then I am overwhelmed with everything that has to be completed!!:googly: At least they, begrudgingly, help!!!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

hey beth there is a gathering this weekend. Its gonna be in harrisonville Missouri. Called KC Kreepfest. Its fri sat and sun. So how far are you from me.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

here is the link 
http://www.kckreepfest.kk5.org/ I have a school meeting til noon then Im heading there. It will be fun. You could meet some folks there.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Unfortunately I will be at the Lake of the Ozarks all weekend. (Annual girl's weekend!!) I am about 4 to 4 1/2 hours from KC. Guess that I'll just have to start one around here!!!:devil: Wouldn't that be FUN?????!!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

I am WAY too old to be getting this excited about Halloween......what's wrong with me?????? Michael's and Big Lots are unpacking RIGHT NOW!!!!................SWEEEET!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

RookieSpooker said:


> I am WAY too old to be getting this excited about Halloween......what's wrong with me?????? Michael's and Big Lots are unpacking RIGHT NOW!!!!................SWEEEET!!!


LOL, I actually called my girlfriend to tell her. I say..."guess what..guess what?" ya know all excited. She says, "what" I say "BIGLOTS has their halloween stuff up" and then i say "EEEEEK." To which she responds with "what are you 6?" So as you can see rookie the more you love halloween the younger you act  which means the longer more fullfilling life you'll have all thanks to your love of halloween.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Wormyt,

I am up here in Jeff city, ya know home of the Jays! So I am equal distance from the Sedalia BL's and the Rolla one, I think I will have to hit both. I thought of going to kreepfest but I have got to get my classroom ready, those minions will be back soon.

Hey Beth I will be at the Lake shopping this weekend! Stay cool, have fun, stay out of party cove(NOT)!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

oh you should gooooooooooooo. i too work at school but only in the kitchen. i have a meeting this friday already til 12 noon there then have a five hour cleaning day on Mon but Im going to KC. You should come.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I would love to, but I have three meetings Thursday, two on Friday, school clothes on Sat and lesson to copy on Sunday, a back to school lunch on Monday to organize and Tuesday is my "contracted" day back. Don't ever let me here you say you just work in the kitchen again, EVERY adult in a school building of equal in importance, we all just play different parts.

I plan on making sure my schedule is clear for next year's kreepfest.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks for taking those pics, let my mind chew on what was available for a day before I went shopping. I just went to ours, they had the main isle done, the other one not quite started... I picked up a bag of bones, a pair of creepy hands (looked all over for these last year...) a black potion bottle candle holder (I got the other style one last year) a pair of $6 pc speakers, four 20' outdoor green extension cords $4.80 ea (great for my spot lights across the front of the yard) a 1.25" wood drillbit... and a popsicle.  I really wanted to find a thick white nylon cutting board to use as the cam for my mib but they didn't have anything suitable


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Columbus and Seymour Big Lots has their's out


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Wormy... maybe I missed it somewhere in the pics, but do you happen to recall how much the rubber/latex rats were? They're cuties!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

I think the rats are 12 or 13 bucks... (I've been wrong before, I only glimpsed at the prices)


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

wilbret said:


> I think the rats are 12 or 13 bucks... (I've been wrong before, I only glimpsed at the prices)


I ended up going yesterday-- they're $9. I don't know why I didn't get one, but I didn't. I have to go back anyway-- they didn't have ANY bluckys!

Thanks though.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

wish we had bog lots in canada....booo urns. They have skeletons in a bag? How much? Michaels is great, but it looks like they have cool cheap stuff


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh great! now I am gonna have to run to BL's and my hubby will kill me. I have the sudden urge to SHOP!!! great pics.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cheetahclub67 said:


> wish we had bog lots in canada....booo urns. They have skeletons in a bag? How much? Michaels is great, but it looks like they have cool cheap stuff


$20, but I don't know if it is a complete skele. Someone help me out here?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

$19 for the skellie in a bag. It's semi-complete from what I can tell-- haven't opened mine yet--mostly big chunks and complete pieces of all the cool parts. I know the spinal column is in at least two pieces.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hopefully the Bl in Milw has there stuff I think I'll give them a call before I go to be sure..crossing my bones !!
made out my list from wormyT's pic thank wormy


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks WormyT, I'm outa here, gotta shop some more. My husbands gonna killlll me, better hide my goodies.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

anybody live close to Vancouver that could pick one up for me? Ill pay for shippin! lol I really want one and out here all the skelletons in a bag are way over priced. Or know any good cheap online places for them?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I was a bad wolf today.
Spent 57 bucks at Big Lots.
Got the Cowboy Skellie Groundbreaker,A latex vulture,and a Boris to hack....There was more I wanted ...must go back...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Neither of our BL's have much of anything yet. Stopped at one today and there were a few cheesy yard decorations and some skulls with snakes that pop out of the eyes and talk. I'll spend more in gas going back to the store than I will on actual merchandise.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Man, jdubbya, you just aren't having any luck right now.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Man, jdubbya, you just aren't having any luck right now.


Our stores might be lagging a bit here. I'm also "not in the zone" yet. I need the kids to be back in school, the cooler weather, and time to start building a few things before I start getting jazzed about Halloween. It'll happen for sure. I was on the Spirit website last evening and they look to have some cool new stuff for this year. We usually see them open up shortly after Labor Day.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Our BL had some stuff out not alot ..I picked up 2 of the big skellys for my swing . One pair of hands, a bag of moss, and a bag o bones.
They had alot of same stuff as last yr too.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

I picked up a a pair of creepy hands (to make foam hands), a boris to hack, somed moss, and two resin gargoyles.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I am a little disapointed in those Big Lot skellys the ones in the bag, glow in the dark..I aged them up they look better somewhat.
the head is way to small for it it looks pretty goofy..anyone else notice that.
But will have to do for now.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I cant wait til our Big Lots start carrying Halloween items. Hopefully it wont be too long!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i got the 5 foot tall mummy fron the one here. wasnt worth what i paid but i got it!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

what are they charging for it? it doesnt look that special....does it do anything?


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

like an ass i just grabbed it and bought it. it moves its head and the eyes like up. 40$,but it dos look good next to last years skeleton.


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Well I am a little disapointed in those Big Lot skellys the ones in the bag, glow in the dark..I aged them up they look better somewhat.
> the head is way to small for it it looks pretty goofy..anyone else notice that.
> But will have to do for now.


Lilly- I just can't leave those little heads on either. If I buy them, I carve out the ribs with a dremel, add one of those foam skulls from Wallgreens (4.99 last year) then corpse. 
This year I took plastic bags stuffed them with telephone book paper, and then added paper towel for the ribs, added the Wallgreens skulls I bought off the clearance rack. Walmart sells some arm and leg bones in a bag I will add those too. The corpsing is not yet finished in this picture. Of course this is all on a PVC frame and will be weather proofed.

http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee229/cindyt7/PICT3707.jpg


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I was at Big Lots today at lunch and they had a ton of the Talking Boris's.
I really haven't seen this thing work but I know a lot of people have been buying them. Is it worth the $20?? 

~~~~~GW~~~~~~~


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey does anyone know how much those skulls and half skulls are? I need a bunch to pile up around the devil's throne lol. 

Great so I just bought $80 worth of dorp, still need to get scrim and buy all of the props from michaels and now this..... and on top of that I already spend god knows how many hundreds of dollars on a bucky skeleton, 25 skulls, 3 bluckys that I paid 60 dollars for w/shipping, a low lying fogger, a new strobe, some red lights/green lights, 6 lanterns, a 6 foot mirror, 3 chandeliers and another 150 worth of garage sale stuff.... DAMNIT I'M GOING TO BE POOR... AND I DON'T HAVE A JOB ANYMORE! AHHHHHHHHHHHH



























sorry just had to vent. 

~ Spartan Out


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I went by big lots today for some stuff and found some bird-in-a-cage things in the clearance summer stuff for $1.50 - they're pretty lame but some black spray paint on the cages and they'll do nicely in the witch shop... also picked up 3 50oz bottles of tiki oil for about .85 a piece.


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

hey wormyt
great pics of big lots Halloween Mercahndise like always thanks.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone know how big those little skeletons were and how much they cost?


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Dang.. I need to go to big lots now.. ALthough.. I remember the day you could pay $5.00 for a bluckie!


----------



## Dr. Sonya (Aug 3, 2012)

I know this is a very old thread, but these are some great pics wormy! I wish Big lots would put out some more interesting stuff. i think around 2006 was when they really had some awesome things. I really love those bride and grooms, but i have not seen them in a long time lol


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dr. Sonya said:


> I know this is a very old thread, but these are some great pics wormy!


wormy hasn't been here in over a year so she may not see your kudos.


----------



## Dr. Sonya (Aug 3, 2012)

I know, wormy has been on her photobucket though. So i hope she comes back and starts posting again.


----------

